

My account's Facebook applications have been disabled with no explanation - ctide
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18220576/my-accounts-applications-have-been-disabled-with-no-explanation#_=_

======
chrisblizzard
Hi. I work at Facebook. We're working on restoring the set of apps that were
accidentally disabled. Many of them are back, some are still in process. (As
people have pointed on the thread.)

Sorry about this. We clearly made a mistake.

~~~
gerry_shaw
Any chance you can look at restoring 309852345803454. I lost 4 apps but this
is the most important one as it's integrated with an iOS app in the app store
so I can't just create a new app and carry on as I've done for the other apps.

~~~
chrisblizzard
I'll add it to the list for sure. Can you verify that it's still missing?

~~~
gerry_shaw
Fixed! Thanks!

------
RexRollman
Now if only they would disable user accounts, the world would be a better
place.

------
ctide
All of my apps just vanished, including lots of apps that were built for
clients. Anyone at Facebook reading this and have any idea who we can contact
to try and get this resolved? I can't subscribe to the bug because I'm
suddenly not a developer.

~~~
chrisblizzard
We're definitely working on it right now. Top men (in the non-sarcastic sense)
are getting it fixed.

~~~
ForrestN
Your company should consider investing in some top women.

~~~
sebkomianos
Not "my" company, but why?

------
eclipxe
move fast, something something

~~~
chrisblizzard
Today is definitely a something kind of day.

------
eugenez
Hi, I work at Facebook along with Chris. All of the accounts and apps should
now be restored. If any are not (and were disabled between 3pm and 5pm PST
today), please let me know the app ID and I will investigate. My sincere
apologies this happened - we are looking into ways of making sure this cannot
happen again.

------
chrisblizzard
OK. We believe that we have this 100% restored now. Can people here verify
that all of their apps are back? (Make sure to reload the apps dashboard.)

If you still have one that's missing can you paste the app id here?

~~~
ctide
I'm still missing the majority of my apps.

395120080593788 is one, I believe. That one was just a facebook page tab so I
only have links to it. From the looks of it, the only apps that returned were
ones with multiple administrators.

144346579010587 is another app id that didn't return.

~~~
eugenez
Both of these are back, just verified.

~~~
ctide
Yep, all fixed up. Thanks guys!

------
Gigablah
From their status page: "For updates, please subscribe to
[https://developers.facebook.com/x/bugs/702273849788774](https://developers.facebook.com/x/bugs/702273849788774)
"

That URL gives me a 404. I'm not surprised...

Edit: they've fixed it now. Correct link is in replies below.

~~~
adrr
You need a developer account to view. This bug disabled all the dev accounts.

~~~
malbiniak
This bug did not disable all dev accounts. My personal one stayed active, the
one tied to work did not. I'd love to hear a technical post mortem from
Facebook, but that's pretty unlikely.

And just for clarification, this has been marked as resolved.

------
Thunderer
Please help @chrisblizzard or @dweekly or anyone in charge or at least tell me
what happened:

I can't access FB Developers site (can't browse any app, read-only bugs
section - can't subscribe or comment). Can't give you app IDs, but can you
look at userId: 100000522453817? I'm getting response:

"App creation failed Our automated systems have temporarily blocked you from
creating new applications. If you think this is an error, send us your
feedback."

I didn't get any mail with information or something, just blocked dev account
and nothing else. I'm a developer and such problem directly affects my
workflow.

~~~
chrisblizzard
We had an issue with app creation last night. It should be resolved. Can you
check now and see if things are working for you? (Sorry.)

~~~
Thunderer
No, still can't create new or access my existing apps, especially
314378888602282.

------
ponny
When authenticating:

"error": { "message": "Error validating application. Application has been
deleted.", "type": "OAuthException", "code": 101 }

Holy moly!

~~~
chrisblizzard
I admit that is a truly terrifying response.

~~~
Vivtek
I like your responses here, though. For somebody going through an oh-shit
moment I'm admiring your aplomb.

~~~
chrisblizzard
Smarter people than me are doing the actual work. That's why I have time to
reply here.

------
hosay123
For a while there I'd forgotten there was such a thing as a Facebook app

------
cj
They're aware of the issue and are working on a fix.

Status:
[https://developers.facebook.com/live_status](https://developers.facebook.com/live_status)

~~~
rhizome
Why wouldn't they proactively notify the people whose apps were mistakenly
disabled, so that questions didn't have to come to HN and SO in order for
people to find out what's going on? I mean, from all indications they know
which apps those are, and they have contact info for the developers. Best and
brightest!

------
sillysaurus
"put on hold as off-topic by kevingessner, Gilles, animuson 6 mins ago This
question does not appear to be about programming, within the scope defined in
the help center. If this question can be reworded to fit the rules in the help
center, please edit the question."

...

~~~
chrisblizzard
Yeah, we were kind of expecting that from stack overflow :(

~~~
cruise02
It's a Facebook end-user support issue, not a programming question. What else
would you expect from Stack Overflow? Closing it as off-topic is appropriate.

~~~
chrisblizzard
Oh, I wasn't actually complaining there. It's totally appropriate, we were
just wondering when it would happen. (It was actually useful as a channel to
find app ids that were having issues.)

------
nelse
Hint: if your app isn't working check if Facebook didn't unset your app
namespace. If so, set it again and save changes. _Probably_ it was possible to
take over other developers app namespaces due to this bug.

------
uts_
Some of my apps are back, but some are still missing. Anyone in a similar
boat?

~~~
adrr
Same. I have only have 1 app back. I think i had 6 total.

~~~
chrisblizzard
Can you verify that they are all back? And if some are missing, what their App
IDs are?

~~~
adrr
They are all back now.

------
cdcarter
In terms of response, chrisblizzard has done almost a better job than Twilio
did last month. Do we expect a full post-mortem, or is that where facebook
will fall short?

~~~
chrisblizzard
The short term plan was to make sure that we got developers up and running
again. I know for a fact we're going to do an internal post-mortem for sure.
To be 100% clear and honest, I'm not sure if that will turn into an external
post-mortem or not. I'll personally push to do one, but I can't make any
guarantees. (It's not my call so I can't promise.)

------
alexkehayias
FYI this issue still isn't resolved for a number of people. I'm still waiting
on several.

~~~
chrisblizzard
Do you have some app ids so I can go and see what's up?

~~~
alexkehayias
I put them in the comments as you suggested. The main one was just restored
288731291242658. I don't actually know the full list of IDs, but it looks like
the ones I care about were restored.

~~~
chrisblizzard
OK, thanks. As of a couple of minutes ago we finished running the last job to
restore the IDs. If you can still find one that's missing please let us know
what the ID is.

~~~
Thunderer
Can you look at my issue and tell me what happened?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6210288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6210288)

------
kevining
"This question was removed from Stack Overflow for reasons of moderation."

------
FaisalAbid
Got 3 back out of 20. Two had more than 5k users. Both missing.

~~~
chrisblizzard
Can you verify that all of them are restored now? If not, can you post an ID
of one that's missing?

------
srinivasanv
Had the same issue.

